# Grooming gone bad!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pet groomers do that- because boys pee on long belly furnishings. 
It'll go back.. but in the meantime, he's going to catch your eye every time you see him, because belly line will look off.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think that is what hygiene cut means so it's "normal" but not necessary. I don't ever do that. Also watch him to be sure he's not licking that area and creating a hot spot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was pretty appalled when I heard somebody tell me that hygiene trims are standard part of grooming. I don't understand why, because what I've seen both the buttholes and bellies looks awful.

My sister has a rough collie - and she trims the belly fur a little with shears so he doesn't pee on himself - but she only trims what makes sense to her. She uses straight shears (which I wouldn't do, but it's her dog). I think if I had a dog who was peeing on himself or there seemed to be an issue there, I'd trim at home using thinning shears to thin that area out all without going near the skin. My Bertie normally would have long feathers between his back legs, I use a stripping knife and some thinning shears (using them like a knife) to thin that out and shorten the fur up.

Lot of dogs who get clips on their bellies at groomers - they can get staph infections there.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

also, if you like the butt trimmed, it is super easy- just cut up either side at an angle leaving the shorter hair at the top below the tail and the angle going out to meet up with the longer rear furnishings, and hold the tail up in the air, comb thru, and then cut shorter from where the tail meets the body, angled longer to meet the normal length of the tail coat.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

That is what a hygiene or sanitary trim is. Often it is necessary because of matting (most owners aren't real good at brushing down there), but often the owners like it for the cleanliness factor, or for the summer so they have kind of a "cooling patch" to lay on cool surfaces. Most pet groomers are taught to do it as a standard part of grooming on all coated breeds-in fact, most wouldn't have even asked if you wanted it, they just would've done it. I think you can take it as a good sign she asked-she clearly cares about grooming the dog to make you happy. In my over 15 years as a professional groomer, I've never had a dog get a staph infection from a sanitary clip-but I do disinfect my blades regularly. I've only had a few who razor burned and with those I just wrote a little note in their file to use a blade guard and not go quite as short and that fixed that issue. Most of these dogs were small breeds who had skin issues or were matted anyway, which always makes it more likely to get razor burn. Anyway, it will grow back, and next time you can ask her not to do the testicle/penis area if you don't like it-or to just trim off the hair that grows on the tip of the penis. Maybe I'm reading into it wrong, but I think she'd listen to your request since she cared enough to ask you about the hygiene trim in the first place.


----------



## Sheree’sBailey (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> That is what a hygiene or sanitary trim is. Often it is necessary because of matting (most owners aren't real good at brushing down there), but often the owners like it for the cleanliness factor, or for the summer so they have kind of a "cooling patch" to lay on cool surfaces. Most pet groomers are taught to do it as a standard part of grooming on all coated breeds-in fact, most wouldn't have even asked if you wanted it, they just would've done it. I think you can take it as a good sign she asked-she clearly cares about grooming the dog to make you happy. In my over 15 years as a professional groomer, I've never had a dog get a staph infection from a sanitary clip-but I do disinfect my blades regularly. I've only had a few who razor burned and with those I just wrote a little note in their file to use a blade guard and not go quite as short and that fixed that issue. Most of these dogs were small breeds who had skin issues or were matted anyway, which always makes it more likely to get razor burn. Anyway, it will grow back, and next time you can ask her not to do the testicle/penis area if you don't like it-or to just trim off the hair that grows on the tip of the penis. Maybe I'm reading into it wrong, but I think she'd listen to your request since she cared enough to ask you about the hygiene trim in the first place.


You may be right. I’ve always had weimers and they do not need groomed. I’ll know better next time. Thk you!


----------



## Sheree’sBailey (Mar 12, 2020)

cwag said:


> I think that is what hygiene cut means so it's "normal" but not necessary. I don't ever do that. Also watch him to be sure he's not licking that area and creating a hot spot.


I know better now! Thk you!


----------



## Sheree’sBailey (Mar 12, 2020)

Megora said:


> I was pretty appalled when I heard somebody tell me that hygiene trims are standard part of grooming. I don't understand why, because what I've seen both the buttholes and bellies looks awful.
> 
> My sister has a rough collie - and she trims the belly fur a little with shears so he doesn't pee on himself - but she only trims what makes sense to her. She uses straight shears (which I wouldn't do, but it's her dog). I think if I had a dog who was peeing on himself or there seemed to be an issue there, I'd trim at home using thinning shears to thin that area out all without going near the skin. My Bertie normally would have long feathers between his back legs, I use a stripping knife and some thinning shears (using them like a knife) to thin that out and shorten the fur up.
> 
> Lot of dogs who get clips on their bellies at groomers - they can get staph infections there.


I’ll never ask for it again. I brush and bathe him regularly and he rarely has anything in his hair. Lesson learned! Thks!


----------

